# Berry/soldier Creek 5-13



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Strawberry - My twin and I got to the soldier creek campground marina at 8am. We noticed that there was some new thin ice pretty much everywhere, so we drove around to see what was available later that afternoon. Strawberry main marina had the least amount of available ice out fishing. Chicken Creek is where I wound up pontooning first. I had 1 fish on 1st cast but lost him within 30 feet of the toon. I was using a salmon egg on a red snell under a bobber. No more bites until we left the Chicken Creek area around 2pm considering my brand new toon‘s seat broke out there. Did I forget to mention that there was a lot of salad out there too. Looked at Ladders and saw it was crowded so we headed down to the Strawberry River. Lost a few flies and threw some spinners but it yielded no results. It was running fast and up to the banks but it was clear.

We then headed to the soldier creek dam and I caught 1 rainbow at 18.75in and my twin caught a smaller one that slipped away into the rocks of the dam. We couldn’t get it so its probably spending the night there. Then my twin yelled #$%^ I got a snag! He pulled up 3 times as hard as he could only to see a giant trout jump off the hook! We got all of our bites very close to shore, no wading in the water required. I was using a Blue Fox black spinner and my twin was using a Blue Fox gold spinner all tipped with nightcrawler. After 7:30pm the bites shut off so we headed back to the soldier creek campground marina until 8:40pm. No bites there either. 

So from talking to those around me and my own personal experience go to the soldier creek side. The rangers and shore fisherman catch more fish over there. Everyone on the Chicken Creek area caught 1 or no fish. Everyone on the soldier creek side caught several fish! You can drive past the dam towards the marina on the soldier creek side and launch a boat if you wanted. Seriously, there isn’t a whole lot of room to move though. The most common complaint was that the wind moved the ice over their spot so be extra cautious out there on the water craft. Campgrounds on both sides of the reservoir were being determined today and according to the ranger they should have a limited number sites open but with very basic facilities. Personally we were a little disappointed but just happy we didn’t get the full on skunk!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the report, headin up there next weekend. try black maribou jigs next time, I heard that's the ticket right now.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep, thats what I heard so I threw on the black spinner. I wish I would have done that earlier in the day.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like some good times. I've been wondering what the conditions were like so I could head up there with the family.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

We had a very similar day! Maybe that was you two my buddy and I ran into on the river, by the outflow.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

We hit soldier creek just west of the dam yeserday(5/14). We were on the water at 6:00 and fished until 10:00 am. Definately not the ice off results I was looking for. Between the three of us, we landed 9 fish. 2 slot cuts and the rest average bows. We tried everything from worms and powerbait to rapalas and spinners. A black jake's lure seemed to produce the best. There was probably 100 feet of open water between the ice and shore. Just an average day at best. -O,-


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> We had a very similar day! Maybe that was you two my buddy and I ran into on the river, by the outflow.


Yep, saw them napping and taking pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Who was napping?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I saw 1 guy napping under a tree and the other taking pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Woops! Mixed up my days. I was there on Saturday, not Friday. Hard to keep track of all your trips over the past few days.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Loah that's the 1st sign of a fishing addiction. 

I threw out a black jakes and had no luck, glad to see you made them work fishawk. Do they spin, cause even with a swievel mine seem to wobble more than spin?


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

They don't spin. Just "wobble" like you said. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Good that is what I thought after using them so much this year. I have the best luck with gold and silver, go figure huh?


----------

